# avatar



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi new member rubbish at computers tried to put avatar on TTF but it was to big where can I copy it so that I can try and make it smaller cheers Keith


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Salty, I use paint Shop, But give this a try. Click link.
http://www.imageoptimizer.net/Pages/Home.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There are also some ready made avatars to choose from in your profile set up

And welcome to the forum, salty


----------

